
400K sign on to ballot drive to repeal Michigan governor's emergency power - just-juan-post
https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/516220-400k-sign-on-to-ballot-drive-to-repeal-michigan-governors-virus-powers
======
just-juan-post
The tide of public opinion is changing rapidly.

People need to ACTIVELY speak up and tell government and corporations to quit
with the Covid BS. If we don't speak up the next 6 months will be like the
last 6 months.

